
IPhone App Gets You To Eat Better, Using The Crowd's IQ - weirdcat
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665700/massive-healths-massive-plan
======
drcode
I like this idea- People can benefit from rating other people's food, and in
the process act as a free source of labor to subsidize their own use of the
app.

The only question is, do we really know anymore what "healthy" is? If I eat a
cheese omelet, some may consider that a healthy "paleo diet" food item or a
cholesterol-ridden fat bomb, depending on who you ask.

~~~
weirdcat
Yeah, but by adding all of those opinions and averaging them we probably get
quite a decent idea of a given food quality.

Plus, since you'd (hopefully) be embarrassed to put a pic of that bag of
cheetos to public scrutiny, as long as you keep snapping absolutely everything
you eat, it should work great in curbing your tendencies to eat junk food.

